# beginner egg question



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

This is just something I was curious about.

I've seen this mentioned by several people. When you remove eggs for incubation, you need to be careful of their orientation when placing them in the cup for development.

Are frog eggs different than any other type of egg I've had experience with? With all types of bird eggs, they must be turned either artificially or by the parent. If they aren't turned the developing embryo will "stick" to the inside of the egg and cause it to die.

I'm not suggesting turning frog eggs of course, but how come everyone says you need to be so careful with duplicating the placement of how they were laid? Are they that much more fragile? They of course have no shell, but then I assumed the jelly is similar to the albumen in a bird egg.

Inquiring minds need to know......... :wink: Thanks.


----------



## rainforestproj (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi
I am a bird breeder myself, seems there is alot more science to this than birds, Im still working out my breeding skills, so I cant give you much advice except read thru these posts there is alot of info in these files
good luck
Bruce in Ca


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks Bruce. I've actually already successfully hatched out a few eggs. I've been following the standard advice.

I was just curious if there was actually a husbandry principle to being careful of the orientation of the eggs or if that is just how everyone does it because they were all told you had to.

You know the old joke, woman says the only way to roast a turkey is cut it in half. When asked why, she says that is how her mom told her to do it. When asking mom why, she says that is how her mom told her to do it. When asking grandma why, she says "my oven was too small"!

Thanks.


----------



## shockingelk (May 14, 2008)

With the few frog eggs I've observed, it's clear the developing tads can themselves move around, changing their orientation inside their eggs ... at least in the later days of development.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

shockingelk said:


> it's clear the developing tads can themselves move around, changing their orientation inside their eggs ... at least in the later days of development.


That was one of the reasons I was thinking about the topic. :roll:


----------



## krharmut (Sep 22, 2007)

Embryology was not my favorite subject in school, but apparently in frog eggs the cleavage points are dependent on gravity. Why you can move bird eggs and nor frog eggs - I don't know. 

Here is an incredibly boring link to "The development of the frog's egg" if interested: http://books.google.com/books?id=1BoHYp ... t#PPA82,M1


----------



## AlexF (Sep 26, 2007)

I have removed eggs for incubation and somehow I just can get them to sit the way they were laid, so they end upside down. Those eggs have always gone bad on me.

One of the reasons this is happening might be due to evolution process. While birds keep on moving their eggs while they sit over them (Mali fowl burries their eggs so they don't move them at all) reptiles burry or abandon theirs, so there is no moving. 

I know turtle and crocodile eggs can't be moved in their orientation or the embryo will die.


----------



## rainforestproj (Dec 2, 2007)

I know that its the same with most reptiles you have to keep the eggs same side up as they are laid, 
I am still working on my terribillis I havnt gotten the eggs past day 8-9 then they die off, cant seem to get it down yet ,
must have a bad gene in the male, my humidity is off or the baromic pressure in the room needs tweeking, ill get it down soon.
Ive added a new younger male to see if that add's to the mix of competitive swooning. They say it helps to have multiple males with Terribillis
bruce


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

I know this is an old post, just wanted to bring it up for newer members and add my experience.
I pulled a clutch of 8 tinc eggs yesterday. They looked to be only a day or so old, but I noticed two of them were already white. Normally that means they are bad for some reason, but these were too fresh to have already gone bad. I realized two had actually been turned upside down somehow. I was able to cut those two free from the rest of the mass and reorient them with a slurpee straw. Tops of the eggs are just as black as their siblings. Not sure how long they had been upside down, but hopefully they'll be fine.
I have no doubt, had they remained upside down they would have gone bad.


----------

